# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  I'm Going to be a Granddad Today.

## East of the Beast

My newest granddaughter will be here today sometime.Ask for your prayers for a safe birth.

----------

12icer (10-28-2021),Big Wheeler (05-02-2021),Brat (05-02-2021),Common (05-02-2021),darroll (05-02-2021),dinosaur (05-02-2021),donttread (05-02-2021),FlameHeart (05-03-2021),Foghorn (05-02-2021),Jen (05-02-2021),Karl (05-02-2021),Kodiak (05-02-2021),Kris P Bacon (05-02-2021),Lone Gunman (05-02-2021),nonsqtr (05-02-2021),Northern Rivers (05-03-2021),Old Tex (05-02-2021),Physics Hunter (05-03-2021),potlatch (05-02-2021),Rutabaga (05-02-2021),US Conservative (05-02-2021),valley ranch (05-02-2021),Victory101 (05-02-2021),wbslws (05-02-2021)

----------


## dinosaur

:Thumbsup20:   Happy thoughts and prayers sent.  Enjoy your day, and all the days to come.  Happiness and success to everyone!

----------

12icer (10-28-2021),Brat (05-02-2021),donttread (05-02-2021),East of the Beast (05-02-2021),FlameHeart (05-03-2021),Foghorn (05-02-2021),Lone Gunman (05-02-2021)

----------


## Victory101

all the best wishes to you and your family.
No greater joy in the world then the joy grandchildren bring.

----------

12icer (10-28-2021),Brat (05-02-2021),donttread (05-02-2021),East of the Beast (05-02-2021),Foghorn (05-02-2021),Lone Gunman (05-02-2021)

----------


## Foghorn

Best of luck and enjoy the moment.

----------

12icer (10-28-2021),Brat (05-02-2021),East of the Beast (05-02-2021)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

Congratulations Gramps!

----------

12icer (10-28-2021),Brat (05-02-2021),East of the Beast (05-02-2021)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

Best of the best!

----------

12icer (10-28-2021),Brat (05-02-2021),East of the Beast (05-02-2021)

----------


## Jen

Sending prayers.  An exciting day for you!

----------

12icer (10-28-2021),Brat (05-02-2021),East of the Beast (05-02-2021)

----------


## Big Wheeler

Very best wishes.It's brilliant being a grandad.Best thing in the world.

----------

12icer (10-28-2021),Brat (05-02-2021),East of the Beast (05-02-2021),Victory101 (05-02-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman

prayers for all.

congratulations!

----------

12icer (10-28-2021),Brat (05-02-2021),East of the Beast (05-02-2021)

----------


## ruthless terrier

big day for you Pop.

----------

12icer (10-28-2021),East of the Beast (05-02-2021)

----------


## Rutabaga

congrats and prayers for all!!!

----------

East of the Beast (05-02-2021),potlatch (05-02-2021)

----------


## Freewill

Congrats, good luck, God bless.

----------

East of the Beast (05-02-2021),Karl (05-02-2021)

----------


## Trinnity

Prayers sent, Pops.

----------

East of the Beast (05-02-2021),Karl (05-02-2021),Madison (05-03-2021),Oceander (05-02-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast

She is here! Healthy and beautiful. Thanks everyone.

----------

darroll (05-02-2021),donttread (05-02-2021),FlameHeart (05-03-2021),Kodiak (05-02-2021),Madison (05-03-2021),Northern Rivers (05-03-2021),Oceander (05-02-2021),ruthless terrier (05-02-2021),US Conservative (05-02-2021)

----------


## potlatch

> She is here! Healthy and beautiful. Thanks everyone.


*Congratulations!* I just got here and am happy she's here and all went well. RealHappy.gif

----------

East of the Beast (05-02-2021),Karl (05-02-2021),Madison (05-03-2021)

----------


## Karl

Congratulations

----------

East of the Beast (05-02-2021),Northern Rivers (05-03-2021),Oceander (05-02-2021)

----------


## Karl

Happy Thread.

Congrats can I buy you a nice cigar.

----------

East of the Beast (05-02-2021),Northern Rivers (05-03-2021),potlatch (05-02-2021)

----------


## Trinnity

:Wav: *Sugar & spice & everything nice*  :Wav:

----------

East of the Beast (05-02-2021),Karl (05-02-2021),Northern Rivers (05-03-2021)

----------


## Trinnity



----------

East of the Beast (05-02-2021),Karl (05-02-2021),Madison (05-03-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast

Get this....8 lbs 6 ounces. 21 1/4 long.That’s a big girl....lol Seen pictures lots of hair.COVID won’t let us in the hospital. Darn it.

----------

Karl (05-02-2021),Madison (05-03-2021),potlatch (05-02-2021),US Conservative (05-02-2021)

----------


## Trinnity

*...everybody wants somma dat baby sugar..*

----------

darroll (05-02-2021),East of the Beast (05-02-2021),potlatch (05-02-2021)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Grandchildren are God's way of letting you get back at your children!  All the things you would never allow your children you can now give to your grandkids.

I will say this, if I knew how much fun grandkids could be I would have had them first!

Congratulations, I am always awed and humbled by new life.

----------

East of the Beast (05-02-2021),US Conservative (05-03-2021)

----------


## Common

Ahhhh what a joy your first grandchild is...you can look at her/him and just love them and say Thank God I dont have to raise them  :Smile: 

Im a great grand dad 3 times...THANK GOD I DIDNT HAVE TO RAISE THEM ALL...but I love everyone to death

----------

East of the Beast (05-02-2021),Karl (05-02-2021),US Conservative (05-03-2021)

----------


## Karl

> Get this....8 lbs 6 ounces. 21 1/4 long.That’s a big girl....lol Seen pictures lots of hair.COVID won’t let us in the hospital. Darn it.


Not even with a Mask and Vaccine card.

Thats just "Bullcrap"

----------

Common (05-02-2021),East of the Beast (05-02-2021)

----------


## donttread

> She is here! Healthy and beautiful. Thanks everyone.



Congrats to you and yours.

----------

East of the Beast (05-03-2021)

----------


## Karl

> *...everybody wants somma dat baby sugar..*


I always found it "interesting" how a dog "knows" that's a child or little kid..

Even when they stick there fingers in their eyes and ears and pull their tails.

Most dogs I've known are "docile" like they Understand that's just a stupid little kid.

----------


## US Conservative

Congrats Gramps!

----------

East of the Beast (05-02-2021),Madison (05-03-2021)

----------


## valley ranch

Lord take care of this little one and all who love her ```

----------

East of the Beast (05-02-2021),Madison (05-03-2021),Physics Hunter (05-03-2021),Trinnity (05-03-2021),US Conservative (05-02-2021)

----------


## Physics Hunter

Congrats EotB!

Prayed for the child and mom.  The first 4-6 weeks are difficult.  

God Bless.

----------

East of the Beast (05-03-2021),FlameHeart (05-03-2021),Madison (05-03-2021)

----------


## Oceander

How's the new Granddad doing today?

----------


## FlameHeart

> My newest granddaughter will be here today sometime.Ask for your prayers for a safe birth.


Aww! Congratulations!

----------

covfefe saved us (12-13-2021),East of the Beast (05-03-2021)

----------


## Madison

> Get this....8 lbs 6 ounces. 21 1/4 long.Thats a big girl....lol Seen pictures lots of hair.COVID wont let us in the hospital. Darn it.


Just saw the thread  :Smiley20: 


Congratulations for the new baby girl grandfather
and the mother

A newborn is a gift of love  :Thumbsup20: 

Sleepless nights to come  :Smiley20:

----------

covfefe saved us (12-13-2021),donttread (10-24-2021),East of the Beast (05-03-2021),Trinnity (05-03-2021)

----------


## Trinnity

* Babies!!!!!*

----------

covfefe saved us (12-13-2021),East of the Beast (06-10-2021),Madison (05-04-2021),Northern Rivers (05-03-2021)

----------


## Northern Rivers

Okay, I'm jealous......

All the best, Matey!  :Headbang:

----------

East of the Beast (06-10-2021)

----------


## tlmjl

Just ran across hearing about your unique adventure!!  Hats off to you and your's during this eventful event!!!!

This new grandchild is gonna have it ruff!    :Sofa:   Grandpa's and Grandma's will be all over that child like gravy on spuds!!

Wishing everybody the Best!

John

----------

East of the Beast (10-28-2021)

----------

